# My Table Saw Cabinet (work in progress)



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

*So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*

Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):










My table saw is a Delta Contractor's saw mounted in a set of four separate cabinets screwed to a base and also to each other making one big solid, and very heavy cabinet. The sub-base made from (2×4's) has six 3" swiveling casters (with polyurethane tires) mounted to it making it nice and easy to move the monster around for its size and weight. All six casters lock so there are plenty of choices when I need to keep the cabinet still. The two center casters were added to the design after realizing the 84" span may have been too wide and I wanted to avoid any possible sagging in the middle.

The fence is a Biesemeyer Model - 50 and is as accurate as I'll ever need. Housed in the router cabinet is a PC 690 router mounted in a Woodpecker's cast aluminum router plate. I purchased the Woodpecker's Insert Template to make the opening for the plate. The fence is used for both the saw and the router. However, when used for the router, I clamp a custom router fence with a vacuum hookup to the Biesemeyer. Two "Safety Power Tool Switch" units mounted on the cabinet give me peace of mind when using the table saw and router.

The cabinet "sections" making up the entire cabinet from left to right are:

(a) left extension wing [houses blades in bottom drawer and saw accessories]:










(b) saw mounting [dust collection below]:










(c) main tool storage [layout tools, chisels, files, etc.]:



















(d) router table [router bits and accessory storage]:










...and the side of the router section:










On the rear of the cabinet are two sets of outlets and one set on the router cabinet side. All of the outlets are wired together and a cable plugs the works into a wall outlet. This makes having an outlet handy no matter where I am around the cabinet.

..the rear of left extension wing (the cord w/yellow plug supplies power to all outlets on cabinet):










...and the rear of the router section:










The total surface area is 84" wide x 27" deep (15-3/4 square feet). It's a large foot print in my little shop but it houses a lot of tools and keeps things well organized. With the table saw extension wing on the right side being the place I do most of my layout work (among many other tasks), I wanted to get the most used tools close at hand. This cabinet is fitting my needs nicely so far. With this project not fully complete and needing a couple of tweaks it seems to always be a work in progress.

On my to-do list for this project is to complete the router section: adding more bit holders/drawers. More importantly, adding a way to collect the chips when I'm not using my dust collecting fence (ideas are appreciated and welcome). I have a 14 gallon Shop-Vac and imagine it would do the trick. Lastly, well almost, is dust collection for the saw. Right now the lion's share ends up below the saw behind the clean-out door and I clean it out as required. I'm not sure the Shop-Vac is a great solution for the saw though (maybe I can use the Shop-Vac with a chip separator in between [?]). Now lastly-making drawer inserts/dividers to keep tools nice, neat, sharp, and safe, for them and for me.

Questions and comments are always welcome and thanks for checking this out!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


That is a monster. Looks well thought out. I can tell you like organization. 
Must work great for an assembly table. Nice to be able to get all the way around it when needed….....................


----------



## dsdufour (Dec 25, 2012)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Nice job, looks great.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


This looks like a great work center for those who must share their woodworking passion with the need to park cars and store lawn and gardening equipment in their 2 car garages. I will be sending this along to my son in hopes that he will need old dad to help him build this and get his woodworking efforts organized. It is one of the better thought out work centers with plenty of tool storage, that I've seen.

Thanks for sharing your designs.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


wow.excellent design and very well thought out.it'll come in handy for years to come.


----------



## Soljoe (Nov 18, 2014)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Wow very beautiful and detailed. I love it. Do you have plans?


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Thanks Soljoe. I have the files and you can find a viewer online. I did the plans in ACAD a "LONG" time ago. Please PM me so I can email them to you if interested. This was my design so the plans are from my head and based on spending countless hours looking at images online to see what others have done. I gleaned and thought, and planned, and finally after a crazy long time, built what you see. The other day my son asked if it could be moved if we ever needed to get it out of our house. It can be because I built it modular for that reason should the day come. I'll give the drawings a review once more in case. I also have an Excel file with the parts list and a plywood cutting drawing.

What I cannot promise you is that I remember each detail of the build and if I'd made any adjustments along the way. The only one I can think of is the dust collection cabinet under the saw itself is just an empty box to collect the sawdust and I remove the poop using a hand brush and dustpan.

Have fun!


----------



## twicklund (May 26, 2016)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Hi Freddo, I know this is an old thread but from the looks of the love and work that went into this station i am betting you are still using it. My questions are..

1. After using the station for a bit now, is there anything off the original design that you would absolutely change
2. Has the 2×4 base been given at all? is there any bow? I ask because i am trying to figure out my design and am considering the torsion box route. (thought i'd start that debate again!)
3. Are the six casters necessary or nice to have? My assumption is they are necessary with such a large piece.

I also work from my garage (actually, my driveway. We try to keep the dust to a minimum in the garage, which means i pull everything out and dirty up the driveway instead!) so i have similar space restrictions as you do.

I hate to ask, but could i get the plans if you still have them? I would love to see the base design.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Hi twicklund,

No problem! Hope this helps!

1. Absolutely, I'd put it in a bigger shop. It's a beast but gets the job done. For design…only the drawer for the saw blades. I'd make it deeper (or change something) so the blades can stand perpendicular to the drawer bottom. Other than that, nothing else comes to mind.

2. & 3. No sag whatsoever. The middle casters are there to support the center and avoid possible sagging. I've had "zero" and it's been living in the shop for a long time now.

If you PM me your email address, I'll send you files. They are DWG but there are online viewers that are free to use.

All the best!


----------



## Woodango (Dec 28, 2016)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


I love this. May I please get a copy of the .dwg file? I am an avid autocad user and this would be fantastic. I've found out that by drawing a cabinet in autocad actually makes the assembly much easier as I've already put it together (virtually) several times.

Thank you,


----------



## mgpalma (Aug 31, 2013)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Am amazing mobile bench! I am going to make one of these soon and I'd love to see your plans. I can't message you since I haven't posted enough yet, lol!


----------



## BigMur (Apr 13, 2017)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Hi Freddo - just joined Lumberjocks after seeing your project. I am curious what you used for the top surface?

Cheers,

Murray


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...





> Hi Freddo - just joined Lumberjocks after seeing your project. I am curious what you used for the top surface?


Welcome Murray!

I used a laminate (Formica brand) for the tops. A local cabinet coutertop guy was able to order the exact color I wanted when he placed his own order; a nice gentleman for sure! I bought a J-roller and a quart of quality contact cement to get er' done correctly. If you go this route, be careful to cut your laminate slightly oversize and flush trim (router) to make a clean edge. Watch how to do this contact cement deal because if you misplace the laminate there's no "undo" button; it's stuck and you're hosed. When the cement was ready, I put a bunch of thin wood strips (cut in advance) spread out evenly between the surface being covered and the laminate being sure neither the laminate or the surface of the top made contact "UNTIL" I was ready. Then methodically, I removed the strips starting at the center and working my way out to avoid air bubbles. That's where the J-roller helps: (1) air (to a point) and (2) to make sure you get a great bond. This bond has lasted me all this time so far (YEARS).

Take note before routing where your router bit's pilot bearing will ride so you don't hit a screw hole or another blemish (if any) and ruin your day (and your laminate). * WARNING*: That laminate edge you end up with will cut skin when "fresh"so I suggest that you slightly chamfer the edges with a good file file *or* use a trim bit that has a slight chamfer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BigMur (Apr 13, 2017)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Thanks Freddo…Laying that formica down with contact cement would have me nervous as all get out. Nerve-wracking job!

What was the foundation for the top? Plywood? MDF? Do your plans have the details?

Cheers,

Murray


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...





> (1) ... Laying that formica down with contact cement would have me nervous as all get out. Nerve-wracking job!
> (2) ... What was the foundation for the top? Plywood? MDF? Do your plans have the details?


Hi Murray,

(1) Visit YouTube or Google and search laying laminate and watch how it's done. There must be many out there sharing a "how to" for this. It's easy to do but you want to know the ropes and be careful is all!

(2) I used 3/4" AC plywood with "A" side up for the laminate to adhere to. This gave me a smooth surface. MDF would be fine and if you're able to get 1" thick, all the better (or double up 1/2" or 3/4"). Just be sure you've got it dead flat as possible. My shop is small and I use the wide side for assembly too so I "needed" as flat as I could muster up. If you PM me, I'll email you a link to the plans I made as PDF docs.


----------



## SawdustWizard (May 9, 2018)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect. I too would like you cad files. I use AutoCAD here at home. I will PM you shortly. (well, I was. It seems I do not have the required 5 posts necessary to be able to send messages here) Could you stick them on a cloud somewhere that a could snag them from? Or, just email them to me kleve.smith "at" gmail….........

I am probaby going to hold my overall length to 72" but otherwise I have done several rough sketches that are very similar to yours.

Thanks for posting and sharing!!!


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Looks great. Well organized.


----------



## Beaverlodge (Jun 2, 2019)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


Like you, I've searched through table saw/router plans for months and your's is absolutly great! I would love a set of plans if you would send them to me, beaverlodgeww "at" gmail.com. Thank you!


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...





> Like you, I ve searched through table saw/router plans for months and your s is absolutly great! I would love a set of plans if you would send them to me, beaverlodgeww "at" gmail.com. Thank you!
> - Beaverlodge


Hi and thanks for your kind feedback. I saw this comment was posted earlier but was booked up all day and I'll email you shortly. I hope you get what you need from my plans and build yourself a great cabinet!

All the best - Freddy


----------



## DiverJon (Feb 19, 2021)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...


if there is any chance of getting a pdf of your plans I would appreciate it! I am about to build one that is 5' long. So that as big as yours but I like how you have yours set up. Though I am thinking about placing the router on the left wing.
email: [email protected]


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Freddo said:


> *So Far, So Good...(but needs tweaks)*
> 
> Here is the cabinet as it stands (so far):
> 
> ...





> if there is any chance of getting a pdf of your plans I would appreciate it! I am about to build one that is 5 long. So that as big as yours but I like how you have yours set up. Though I am thinking about placing the router on the left wing.
> email: [email protected]


Sure will as soon as I can dig them up… Hope they help you!

All the best - Fred


----------

